# Sad Day for the LakeMalawiXpert



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Last night, Out of desperation for money since my accident, I sold my Cichlid tank. The tank and stand sold on eBay for next to nothing. The beautiful Lemon Labs that I got from Marty did not sell. I was going to take them to a friends store for credit but the people that bought the tank called and asked if they could still buy the fish too. I agreed. All my Cichlids, My Synondontis Cat and my African tank are now gone. 

I still have my reef tank which is doing beautifully but that is for another thread, another time.

After many years of raising and breeding my malawians, They are all gone.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, downsizing is sometimes a necessity... one day soon, you will more than likely fair better weather in life and regain a cichlid tank. Although I still have post partem depression after selling one of my 55 gallon tanks to one of my friends (I could have tropical community fish in there!) I hate selling tanks...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, I always regret selling fish. Maybe you should change your name too since you don't keep malawis anymore:lol: joking.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sorry to hear that..


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Maybe you should change your name too since you don't keep malawis anymore:lol: joking.


I have considered it. My eBay name is ReefNeck so Mods???


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, that's a bummer. Hopefully you'll get back on your feet soon and get another setup going


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

well thats a real bummer


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well when you get back on your feet, and get ready, i would like to offer any services to help you build another tank, i dont have a tank, but maybe some heaters or filters that might work, and i konw i can get my hands on some fish, but i dont know where your located, and shipping fish is fine for online companies, but not so hot for me.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> well when you get back on your feet, and get ready, i would like to offer any services to help you build another tank, i dont have a tank, but maybe some heaters or filters that might work, and i konw i can get my hands on some fish, but i dont know where your located, and shipping fish is fine for online companies, but not so hot for me.


Thanks for the offer. It's really appreciated. I still have my 55G Reef tank and it's doing well. I also have the 29G doing a cycle which is the wife's Reef tank. I kept the Wet/Dry filter that was on the Cichlid tank and used it on the 29G. I also kept the heater so now I am sitting on 2 extra heaters.

When I get ready to do my cichlids again it will be in my 55G because once I get back on my feet and working again I plan to find a used 75-90G tank to move my Reef into. About all I need to get back into my Cichlids would be the tank, Some good filtration and the fish. Not counting food of course.

Save those spare heaters for the next member that's in a bad situation and needs it more than I do but the offer is appreciated. My freshwater friends will be back and when they come back I may start breeding again. That is if I can get Marty (MP) off some of those sexy pea****s of his at a reasonable price.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well i wish the best for you, i know how it is, i had to part with my cichlids to make way for a reef tank, im still in the process of getting all the stuff together, but starting at a clean tank, and all my old equipment is really starting to get to me. cant wait for this whole thing to come together.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that, am sure alot of us have been in tough spots....

Whenever you decide to get back into malawians, LMK i'll hook you up!


----------

